# The original Scottish machine polishing classes - Defined Details -Glasgow



## caledonia

*The original Scottish machine polishing classes - Defined Details -Glasgow*

Sunday 26th of October 10am till late.

We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on Sunday the 26th of October at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow

Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below

The classes this year will cost £80 per head.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late to early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 8.

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on

Machine Polishing Beginners Class

Building on the success of these classes over the last 6 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2008. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Festoll Rotex 125, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & both the Rupes 15mm & 12mm throw, pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.

We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.

Gordon.

*Sunday the 26th of October*.

1. Ryan Eley (FB)
2. Gordon Rae (FB)
3. Jamie Diamond (FB)
4. N16k_w 
5. Aidand75
6. Paul Miller (FB)
7. Sy1441
8. JimTT

*Reserve Place.*

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.
6. 
7. 
8.





















​


----------



## scotty_boy

scott aird


----------



## suspal

I'd encourage anybody who's interested in machine polishing to attend Gordon's class what he don't know about machining and detailing isn't worth knowing.


----------



## Nanoman

I'd also recommend this class as being well worth it. £80 is actually a bargain to learn how to safely machine polish your car.


----------



## N16k_W

Add me please, Nick W


----------



## footah212

Please add me to the list for the class on 26th Oct.

What't the best way to pay?


----------



## caledonia

scotty_boy said:


> scott aird





N16k_W said:


> Add me please, Nick W





footah212 said:


> Please add me to the list for the class on 26th Oct.
> 
> What't the best way to pay?


Class updated and Thank you for showing an interest on out classes.
Currently just in the door. So I will forward payment details tomorrow evening regarding this class.

Regards
Gordon.


----------



## tiestoooooo

been waitin on this for ages
im there
please add me to the list gordon
also commented on the facebook page 
[email protected]
let me know when payment is required
thanks


----------



## aidand75

*Add me please*

hi, looking forward to it, please add me to list and let me know how I pay deposit

[email protected]

Thanks
Aidan


----------



## JimTT

Add me to the list thanks


----------



## bigvw

Add me as well please


----------



## Sy1441

Would definitely like to come along to this.

Sy


----------



## footah212

her indoors has just informed me we have a night out on 25th. So i will burst on 26th. Please take me off the list.

I'll watch out for the next one.


----------



## caledonia

First PM sent out regarding this class and list updated. 
Thank you for showing an interest in these classes. 
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Thank you for the promote payments and list up to date.
Gordon.


----------



## pjgraham86

Not sure if 26 October session is now full but if it is, can you put me on reserve list Gordon? Otherwise I will sign up for next one.

Keen to progress from careful washing (after much DW lurking) and hand polishing to machine, if only to apply polishes and LSP more easily......!

Thanks

Peter


----------



## robwils

When's the next one ?
Would like to go.
Rob


----------



## slippy

Interested in having a bash too ;-)


----------



## KeithC

Im keen to take one of these classes. anything on the horizon?


----------



## legs

yep, id like to take this class also


----------



## Gstraw

I would like to attend too. Not on this that often so might have to PM me if classes are on. Thanks


----------



## jimboxl

*Any chance that this class will run again soon?*

Would love to gain knowledge and experience on using my Rotary polisher to the best of its (and more importantly, my ability) to keep our cars looking tip top.
James


----------



## pjm1

Ditto!


----------



## lev1710

Could you add me to the reserve list thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

lev1710 said:


> Could you add me to the reserve list thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is it a DeLorean you own?


----------



## Jack

This thread was for a class in 2014 folks.


----------

